
DNS Management Can Resolve Today’s DevOps, SecOps and NetOps Conflicts - kiyanwang
https://thenewstack.io/how-dns-management-can-resolve-todays-devops-secops-and-netops-conflicts/
======
bradknowles
Sales pitch for the products from NS1.

